# Insulin pump in pregnancy



## VanessaHart (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice, and these forums are always a good place to start!

I'm pregnant again after miscarrying earlier in the year, and understandably nervous, but this time my BG has gone massively high. I was having peaks of over 15 when fasting last week rather than the hypos I had last time. I'm just 6 weeks. Thankfully my fantastic Consultant has taken me off Levemir which seemed to have stopped working  and put me on Insuman basal which he says has more of a 'kick'. Thankfully my ketones are gone now, and I'm within DAFNE targets but I'm concerned it's going to go up again as my Consultant says my requirements are going to get more and more as things progress.

Has anyone else out there switched to a pump whilst they're pregnant? Does it help? It's something my DSN keeps mentioning and I'm not sure I'm keen, but will try anything for a successful pregnancy this time 

Thoughts very much appreciated xx


----------



## Monkey (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, and congratulations - I appreciate it must be really worrying given your previous mc. 

It's totally normal in pregnancy terms to need ever increasing amounts of insulin - I can't think how much more I was on by the end last time, but at least 3 or 4. 

In terms of pumps, I was hoping my team would agree to one during first tri this time, but they felt that the set up period would be too much upheaval for my otherwise ok control, so said no. SAying that, there are plenty of folk on here who've done just that and had really good results with it.



VanessaHart said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some advice, and these forums are always a good place to start!
> 
> I'm pregnant again after miscarrying earlier in the year, and understandably nervous, but this time my BG has gone massively high. I was having peaks of over 15 when fasting last week rather than the hypos I had last time. I'm just 6 weeks. Thankfully my fantastic Consultant has taken me off Levemir which seemed to have stopped working  and put me on Insuman basal which he says has more of a 'kick'. Thankfully my ketones are gone now, and I'm within DAFNE targets but I'm concerned it's going to go up again as my Consultant says my requirements are going to get more and more as things progress.
> 
> ...


----------



## trophywench (Oct 16, 2012)

A number of ladies who post on here and another UK forum I regularly infest have done just that and got on absolutely fantastic - thing is it's *always* far easier to deliver corrections and make adjustmets to basal and bolus rates with a pump, can do it immediately and not have to faff about with needles or airshots or finding a spot, making extra holes etc LOL which is a boon when it gets silly - like it *always* does at one or more stage of pregnancy.

There's one lady who said she'd given her pump back afterwards - but she is the only one I've heard say that's done this.

Everyone else has hung on to em like grim death, just as I would with mine - but without pregnancy!


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Vanessa Thankyou for posting about your peaks. Im about the same as you and have just measured an 18.2.  It wasn't like this last time and I feel awful every time it happens, am trying to look fwd to how to get the best control but like you, I do keep worrying.....

I had a pump at home that I had nealy given up on in recent weeks, was planning to hand it back in fact, and despite hating it in general have started using it again since i got unexpectedly pregnant because it does make it easier to inject, you can give increments less than a unit and the background control is more reliable.  The reason i dont like it is pscycological - i dont like a machine being part of my body but hell, when i'm pregnant it isnt about me so I'm lumping it - the benefits are definitely huge and I'm lucky enough to have one.

But obviously, like me, you can still peak.... It doesn't take away the need to 
obsess over your sugars. And every baby is probably different - I can't 
remember random peaks last time. 
Meanwhile, we have to do our best with what we've got and for me, I think that means massive dietary alterations because those peaks just aren't insulin contrOllable with normal eating.

I'm sorry to run on about myself there (you can tell am trying to work things put) but it seemed relevant hope it's useful to you 

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 16, 2012)

Should have added there, it sounds as though you're now doing much better than you were doing before and a big Well Done for getting through that.


----------



## VanessaHart (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback everyone. I must admit, on my new long acting I've had 4 whole days in target now which feels like a massive achievement  Hopefully things will go well with the consultant today, but you've definitely given me some more positive views on pumps than I had before.

Thanks!!


----------

